# What bloodline is your GSD



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Just interested in what is the most popular bloodline that members own...Working line or show line


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

It won't let me vote twice! I have one show line and one not sure. lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark
West German/Canadian Showlines x DDR/West German Working lines





























Zefra
Czech x DDR/West German Working lines


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Two Bonnie dogs you have there


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max is Czech.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My GSD Diesel was a pure bred DDR shepherd (so working lines, the original GSD) and my puppy that I have now is a cross between WGWL and ASL here are some pictures, the first two are of my GSD Diesel (DDR) and the last two are of my GSD Penny (WGWL X ASL)


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> My GSD Diesel was a pure bred DDR shepherd (so working lines, the original GSD) and my puppy that I have now is a cross between WGWL and ASL here are some pictures, the first two are of my GSD Diesel (DDR) and the last two are of my GSD Penny (WGWL X ASL)


Ahh Diesel the protector haha,i remember you telling me of him barking at gang as you walked him one day...Zola looks so like him in the first photo


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

There wasn't a "BYB line" option, so I voted "not sure". Leo might have have show or working lines behind her, but it would be waayyyy behind, I'm sure.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

working here. czech/west german working line.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

All Czech, all the time.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> working here. czech/west german working line.


Same here.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

*Working or Show Line*



LeoRose said:


> There wasn't a "BYB line" option, so I voted "not sure". Leo might have have show or working lines behind her, but it would be waayyyy behind, I'm sure.


 THIS!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The majority of the gsd's I've had/have were/are working lines.

Masi is slovak/czech/ddr


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a GSD novice, but pretty sure Spirit is American show line and German working line. So I didnt vote.










God, he's beautiful, isn't he? Takes my breath away to see him like this.

V Pascha vom Seewolf is on his sire's side, his sire's sire if I'm not mistaken. He's German working line, right? Have to research, now I'm curious what line of German working.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is Czech and Slovak with a lot of DDR way in the back.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeke is most likely ASL, not positive though as I bought him out of the newspaper. His father was pure black, b*tch was black and tan. 









New pup is DDR/Czech  He's 20 days old today


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Czech/West German working line. Solid black.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It would be nice if the poll allowed you to choose more than one option. I currently have a WGSL and a WGWL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

West German show line (that works).


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

WGSL with herding titles in pedgree.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Safzola said:


> Just interested in what is the most popular bloodline that members own...Working line or show line


Would have been a better poll of this subject if you could have used checkboxes rather than radio buttons.


Just for the heck of it - my guy is US SL (and a good specimin conformation wise) but with the temperament of a WL dog!


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Slovak/Czech/DDR/West German working line... phew!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Working lines since 1985.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

American show lines, that we do show.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy is a Czech working line
Tasha is a German show line

and my two labs are all American mutts. LOL


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll call Kira "Home line"


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

mine are both: Working and Show. Foundation: Kirschental West German Lines


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

show and working
a good dog is a good dog


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just kidding...
She's a show line. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'll call Kira "Home line"


Oh, c'mon! 
Isn't she WGSL?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm a GSD novice, but pretty sure Spirit is American show line and German working line. So I didnt vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he is beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Hans is Czech and Slovak with a lot of DDR way in the back.


I don't know a whole lot about this, but isn't Czech and Slovak redundant? Wasn't that all one country? I was also thinking that all those dogs had DDR in the back. Grim does, too, but I was under the impression that all the Czech dogs had DDR foundation?? Please let me know if this is right or wrong, as I'm really curious.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Jag said:


> I don't know a whole lot about this, but isn't Czech and Slovak redundant? Wasn't that all one country? I was also thinking that all those dogs had DDR in the back. Grim does, too, but I was under the impression that all the Czech dogs had DDR foundation?? Please let me know if this is right or wrong, as I'm really curious.


Thank you for asking that Jag,I was wondering the same.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag said:


> I don't know a whole lot about this, but isn't Czech and Slovak redundant? Wasn't that all one country? I was also thinking that all those dogs had DDR in the back. Grim does, too, but I was under the impression that all the Czech dogs had DDR foundation?? Please let me know if this is right or wrong, as I'm really curious.


You could say that, absolutely.
But they did separate after 1993, and our dogs' parents were born after that.

Hans has some Hungarian, too, LOL.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

OK, thank you for your reply! Still learning this stuff...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag said:


> OK, thank you for your reply! Still learning this stuff...


I'm still learning too. 
I seem to remember that Hans's dam was Slovak, however, when I look at the pedigree I don't see where the Slovakian kennels would be. They all say CS or CZ?
I'm not familiar with the names of the Slovak ones, so I wouldn't know. They all look like Czech to me.:shrug:

Maybe some of the breeders here could shed some light on that one.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Since I am not great at this. Gonna say European Show lines. His parents were from Hungary. His Grandfather was the great recently passed at 14 one half year old (RIP) Kevin Vom Murrtal....


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My boy is czech working line


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

no clue....but here she is a year ago. Has gotten lighter since then...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine is WGSL.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> no clue....but here she is a year ago. Has gotten lighter since then...


and here she is now....


----------



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Quark is working line but I'm just going to keep her as a pet


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't vote since I have 3 very different lines here.

Duke is a WGSL

























Zira is an ASL

























And Storm is a WL (I believe WG)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fade2Black said:


> Since I am not great at this. Gonna say European Show lines. His parents were from Hungary. His Grandfather was the great recently passed at 14 one half year old (RIP) Kevin Vom Murrtal....


Wow, I didn't know he died.  He was Dena's sire. I wish she'd had his longevity, she died at 4 years old of lymphoma.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Wow, I didn't know he died.  He was Dena's sire. I wish she'd had his longevity, she died at 4 years old of lymphoma.


So Sorry to hear that about your Dena. I hope some of Kevin's long life gene's rubbed off on Kaos....

I just found out. I was on a GS site (forget which) the other day. Saw posted there that Bullinger German Shepherd's had a facebook page. Went over. Scrolled down the page and saw the sad news. "It was a sad day yesterday" They had a pic of Kevin on a sofa resting after his 14th birthday party. On the pic was Kevin May 28 1988-October 12-2013. "Kevin is now with his best friend Biggi"......


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Trickyshepherd for the photos,they`re are great looking gsd`s ,I just love the one of Duke running towards the camera.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Safzola said:


> Thanks Trickyshepherd for the photos,they`re are great looking gsd`s ,I just love the one of Duke running towards the camera.


Thank you!

And that one of Duke is my favorite. It's framed in our home.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea. Tar is a shelter line  

I don't know anything about this stuff of which y'all talk, but I can tell you he is gorgeous and sweet and the best behaved dog I've ever had  He came with papers from the CKC but I've never even sent them in. I had never heard of the CKC.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I voted not sure....probably working.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

In some way this poll is indicative of the care put into dogs. Working line people are on teh forums. And show line/byb dogs outnumber working lines 10 to 1 but are outnumbered on the forum?


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the main difference between working lines and show lines? My dog looks exactly like Zira in a post above. How would I know?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

There was no option for Gorgeous line so here it goes


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I didn't vote because I "assumed" show lines didn't include American Show Lines????

Anyway, all the GSD Hooligans, past and present, are either American or Canadian show lines or a combination of the two.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Not sure but love her anyways!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is working line. And shes linebred on 2 dogs out of the old Czech border patrol kennel- Xero and Grim Pohrancinci 
Im a first time dog owner and things are going great with us.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

julie87 said:


> There was no option for Gorgeous line so here it goes


:thumbup:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Czech x [WGWLwith a smattering of DDR and a good bit of old DKK, some S]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine are all rescue line . their bloodline is uh its red!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My boy is in the ever popluar minority here...show line


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would be nice if the poll allowed you to choose more than one option. I currently have a WGSL and a WGWL.


Yes! Benny is both show and working so I couldn't vote


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn is WL with a few Ch's in his line, but we're talking waaay back in his pedigree; greater than 8 generations where the 'first white dog' of the line came out of two SL Sables with the gene.

Pretend Stack:



Motion shot:



He's so handsome!


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

My three are American Show Lines.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I voted working. His sire is a Basko son and his mother is a Leipheimer Moor dog. 

*** Picture removed by Admin ***


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Working line.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Half ASL, half GSL

Age 3








Age 2.5


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

American Show Lines.


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

German working line.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

German working line


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have Shasta who has some German SL (her dad) but her mom is pet so with her, I'd say "pet"

Dax is DDR/Czech


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

The Captain is ddr.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

East German working line. We've got her from Österreich. Both parents worked as sniffer dogs in Vienna International Airport. I enjoy all benefits training GSD from working line, it is very easy to train her, she is incredibly obedient, though pretty agressive towards big men and black Labs.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

show line here


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson (Avatar) is a WGSL/DDR halfsie. Baby Tinah is DDR.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My puppy Havoc is from Bullinger Shepherds. From Tracy's site. All breeding stock, imported or domestic are from Schutzhund titled, breed surveyed and v-rated 100% German Bloodlines.....


----------



## jackhblewett (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is showline.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Dexter vom Schattendal is half Czech/German working


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My boy is from a byb, he is American pet lines and West German showlines.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't vote because although Piper's parents were on site, they weren't papered. However The breeder did say Piper's father came from Europe, as his sister originally owned him. Ide say Piper would be WGSL/ASL. Maybe someone on here could give an opinion of what she "looks" like. She looks pretty but as far as her "working" level goes she's pretty lazy (Has an excellent nose though). She loves running after my bf's quad and will chase a ball for a good 30-40min before quitting. I don't mind at all as she simply has an "off" switch unlike my bf's male gsd Zeus who is like the energizer bunny. He just keeps going and going and going...no "off" switch with him!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe is West German Show Line.
My sweet Reba (RIP) was Working Line/Show Line/American Show Line.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

My new Pup Django is DDR lines and My female is a mix of alot of european lines but no ASL so i would say she is BYB lines.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

My first ever GSD puppy is gonna be pure Czech....working all the way....all the time. T-minus 6 weeks!


----------



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

WOW! 
Going through this thread and looking at the pics, I just want to say, that I love those 3 and how great they actually show the differences in those 3 lines :wub:
All 3 are beautiful and I finally truly got an idea of the differences!

you must be so proud of those 3! 

Thank you so much for posting this!!! 
Y



TrickyShepherd said:


> Didn't vote since I have 3 very different lines here.
> 
> Duke is a WGSL
> 
> ...


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is linebred 5-5 on Grim out of Czech, and has a bit of Quasy thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

3 West German Working Lines

*Indra*



























*Yukon*


















*Nala*


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

My Achilles - WGSL :wub::wub:


----------

